# snorkel and pipe



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a 1.5 inch snrkl on my '09 foreman 500es, it put out alot of heat on the sides and plug was white. Seen on here that 2" would be better. I put 2" snrkl on and removed spark arrestor??? (just the end piece in muffler) and put on a 2.5 pipe on. The pipe is opened good, good air flow, no tight turns to restrict. OK, I noticed there was no more heat, the fan worked like it did b4 anything. I got a little more top speed(which i don't care about) but I lost some low end. I could def. feel low end loss in mud. What's up ?? Do I need to rejet? Need more fuel now because of more air in (2" snrkl) and more air out ?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, you need to rejet. The added air is boggin you down.


----------

